# FreeBSD route add command failed (OpnVPN)



## Jalau (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey guys,
I am using opnsense and I setup multiple VPNs (NordVPN) alongside a fallback group/gateway group. Now the problem is that all of them show up as online however some just can't connect to the internet. Using one at a time seems to work everytime, but with two or three running this error shows up:
Code:

```
Dec 5 19:01:53    openvpn[26344]: ERROR: FreeBSD route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 1
Dec 5 19:01:53    openvpn[26344]: /sbin/route add -net 10.8.3.0 10.8.3.1 255.255.255.0
```
So those that error out after restarting them show up as online but if selected as a gateway they can't connect to the internet at all and the amount of data send or received doesn't change either.
The biggest problem is that the VPNs sometimes restart themselves, then this error occurs and thus like half of my connections just time out. I really wanna get this solved because right now I am just using one single VPN as a gateway because this is the only way I can guarantee that I have a stable connection. However I would like a round robin like system which is already setup and sometimes work if all VPNs behave friendly that day. This seems to happen at random. If I restart them they sometimes work and sometimes this error shows up in the log instead. Any help is appreciated.

Here is my full (all I could gather) log btw:
https://hastebin.com/utiticiwix.log


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 13, 2019)

did you check the route(8) manual?


----------



## Jalau (Dec 13, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> did you check the route(8) manual?


Yes I did. Can't really tell how this helps me because I cannot control the command that is used by openvpn to setup my VPN. And the manual doesn't really specify this error. Unless I just missed something.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 13, 2019)

Your remote network is configured with the same local subnet as the server and when the server try to add the route it fail.


----------



## Jalau (Dec 13, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Your remote network is configured with the same local subnet as the server and when the server try to add the route it fail.


And how do I change my local subnet? Because I guess I can't change the config of NordVPNs server right?


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm managing OpenVPN on FreeBSD and i don't know how your OPNsense is configured. This is FreeBSD forum and if you have questions about other platform you should use they forum. Please read the forum rules regarding this:








						GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Jalau (Dec 14, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> I'm managing OpenVPN on FreeBSD and i don't know how your OPNsense is configured. This is FreeBSD forum and if you have questions about other platform you should use they forum. Please read the forum rules regarding this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. But is there some sort of config that I can edit to set those ips in FreeBSD? Like opnsense probably just uses those from FreeBSD.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 14, 2019)

what is your openvpn.conf file of the client and server also if you have some ccd files show them too


----------

